
Distributed Systems Training in Go and Rust - jinqueeny
https://pingcap.com/blog/distributed-systems-training-in-go-and-rust/
======
jinqueeny
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20161214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20161214)

